# Thrift store find!



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Some days, you just get lucky. While in a thrift store to-day, I found 8-50 gram balls of Merino, cream coloured wool, priced @ $.99/ball. As this store gives a 10% discount for seniors, it should have been $.90/ball, but the cashier miscounted, and only charged for 6 balls---total= less than $6.00 for all 8! I don't usually work with wool, but this is labelled "superwash", so I'm looking forward to working with it!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great find!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Lucky you! Have run...


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, it was your lucky day.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

That's great lucky you enjoy❤❤❤❤


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a lucky find on this St. Patrick's day!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Have fun.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

WOW! Lucky you, happy knitting :-D


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! Great find!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


----------



## pat546 (Sep 6, 2016)

I agree with katyadgrammy


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

No I do too!!! Guilt is in me forever even though Mother is not around!!! I dropped some articles off at Goodwill and decided to take a look. Well I found this beautiful urn thing which I though would look great in the garden - it was priced at $1.00. Underneath it was made in Italy.....I bought another vase type thing which wasn't half as nice as the other marked at $2.00! I got to the cash she charged me $1.00 total - it was half day off. I gave her a $5 and put the change in the piggy bank...not only half of $3 is $1.50 and I corrected her but she gave me the evil eye and I was not going to argue! LOL!! Then they wonder why they can't make a profit!!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wonderful find.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

great find, have fun with your new yarn


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

pat546 said:


> I agree with katyadgrammy


Me, too. Maybe it's "Catholic guilt," but I would have said something to the sales clerk. The price still would have been a good deal.


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

Hopefully the clerk didn't have to pay for her mistake out of her own pocket.
SAM Q


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Lucky you


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


Glad you brought this up. It would have been "the right thing to do".


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


I hate to throw a wet blanket on your comment. I agree, totally. I could not rejoice in a mistake made at a charity shop in my benefit. It is your choice of word "gypped" that I need to point out. I am sure that you did not know that it is derogatory to a whole ethnic group. Gypsies are real people and unfortunately, got a reputation of scamming people because of their transient lifestyle. Real gypsies don't Gyp others any more that Jewish people "jew" others. Sorry to rain on your parade and use your example for a teaching tool. It shows up a little too often in this day and age, but I think it is mostly because people don't know that it offends others.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow nice job !


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


This was my first thought also! I couldn't enjoy knitting with it or wearing the item. Just saying...


----------



## Cgeerun (Dec 7, 2014)

Fate is a funny thing. The next time you get home from shopping and realize you have been overcharged for something ,even if it is only 2 dollars, you just might remember the "deal" you got before????


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


Funny...that was my first thought too.....thrift stores usually operate for charity....they need all the money they can get. I definitely would have pointed out the error and enjoyed the yarn at 90 cents a skein....just sayin'


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

to-cath said:


> Some days, you just get lucky. While in a thrift store to-day, I found 8-50 gram balls of Merino, cream coloured wool, priced @ $.99/ball. As this store gives a 10% discount for seniors, it should have been $.90/ball, but the cashier miscounted, and only charged for 6 balls---total= less than $6.00 for all 8! I don't usually work with wool, but this is labelled "superwash", so I'm looking forward to working with it!


One day I was flipping through books in my local thrift shop and came upon a $10 bill inside the pages. The book was only 50 cents, so I could have just bought it and kept the $10, but, instead I took the book with the $10 and gave it to the cashier and showed her what I found inside. She seemed stunned that I would do that and she thanked me. I feel like I get a good deal whenever I shop those types of places, so I don't feel comfortable taking "extra" advantage. Besides, most charity shops are benefiting the less fortunate, either through job opportunities, community outreach, or other ways.


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

OR, you can go back to the thrift store and tell them that you realized there had been a mistake made and offer to pay for the 2 yarns.
I'm sure they would appreciate it.
SAM Q


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree honesty is the best policy I would never be able to live with myself.
I would have thought a senior citizen would know better. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Wow! Great find!


No-the right thing to do would have been to point out the pricing error.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

sandyridge said:


> No-the right thing to do would have been to point out the pricing error.


I did not mean for my comment to be on your entry---not sure what I did but wanted to let you know that my opinion was not personally meant for you. My apology.


----------



## jabberjaus (Oct 19, 2014)

I love a good find at the thrift store! It's my delight. I had a great find just recently. When I walked in the door I went right to the craft shelves looking for anything knitting/crocheting/yarn and found a tube container marked $3. When I looked inside it was filled with knitting needles. I Whooped with joy then took it to the checkout.
The woman looked at the price on a nice big piece of yellow paper taped to it, opened the container, then remarked "oh, I'll have to check on this price, it could be marked wrong.
Well, that deflated my happy. She suggested I come back later while she verified the price.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't presume to make the assumption that you're not going to tell them the next time you visit. What I assume without you saying is that you'll let them know. I'm sure many have had the same happen to them and I know most will let any establishment know--charity or not--that a mistake was made in your favor just as when a mistake is made in the store's favor. Regards, Geo...


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

jabberjaus said:


> I love a good find at the thrift store! It's my delight. I had a great find just recently. When I walked in the door I went right to the craft shelves looking for anything knitting/crocheting/yarn and found a tube container marked $3. When I looked inside it was filled with knitting needles.
> I would have asked for the manager and told the clerk that I'd wait. That way you're assured that you will have first chance at them. I have asked for the manager when a clerk disputed the price of an article at the thrift shop & he verified the price for me. She may have wanted the needles for herself if that were allowed.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


I was wondering too, where was the honesty, I worked in retail for many years, and made my share of mistakes, and I always was amazed how many people were not as honest as they should be, despite the cost of the item or what the mistake was. 
My kids were raised to be honest from the time they were able to go shopping and count change. As far as I know they are still practicing this behavior.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

My husband and I were coming home from a long trip we stopped at a nice place to eat, my husband always leaves a 20% tip or more as he knows how hard they work. Well after we left about 5 miles out I said to my husband " I don't think she charged us enough the bill did not seem right", we kept driving and he looked at me and said" I know I will turn around," we went back.He knew I would not sleep that night knowing this. He went back in and found the same waitress and explained it to her, she smiled and said" Tuesday nights are half price your okay" she said "not many people would come back knowing there was an error. At least we both slept good that night.


----------



## Knittykatz (Aug 6, 2015)

My best story? Found a purse at a Goodwill for sale...full of money! No hesitation...turned it in. 
I've heard people "bragging" about their good deals...buying a suitcase at a high end store and getting home to find two more inside (no, not a set, but priced each) I was dumbfounded by this dishonesty! I've gotten to the parking lot after shopping & found an item & returned to the store to pay. Clerk is always shocked. 
I worked in retail for many years and found one thing true: those who brag about "a good deal" due to a clerk's mistake or misprint on a tag etc are the first ones to scream if you shortchange even a dime! 
A "good deal" is finding yarn at a good price. 
A mistake by a clerk is STEALING. 
How would YOU feel if you were trying to help a neighbor out by giving them food from your pantry, only to discover you dropped your wedding ring into the bag? She is thrilled to get it. You realize your error, go to ask for it back. She answers the door wearing it & tells you "Nope. It was in the bag. It's mine now. And thanks for the food & the diamonds. Super good deal!"


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I feel that way too.


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you know that the same goes for food servers? In many states anyone who works for tips might be getting paid less than minimum wage, and if they're not fully computerized an addition error can easily happen. These errors come out of the server's pocket. An error in the other direction (till ends up over) is even worse as it means a customer was overcharged and it can cost the server his or her job. It is not unheard of that a server can go home with no money after working his/her shift and not have enough to pay for childcare.
SAM Q


----------



## Knittykatz (Aug 6, 2015)

knovice knitter said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your comment. I agree, totally. I could not rejoice in a mistake made at a charity shop in my benefit. It is your choice of word "gypped" that I need to point out. I am sure that you did not know that it is derogatory to a whole ethnic group. Gypsies are real people and unfortunately, got a reputation of scamming people because of their transient lifestyle. Real gypsies don't Gyp others any more that Jewish people "jew" others. Sorry to rain on your parade and use your example for a teaching tool. It shows up a little too often in this day and age, but I think it is mostly because people don't know that it offends others.


I cringed at the word "gypped". Being married to a Jew, I still get ill hearing people say "I ***** him down." Excuse me? In this political climate, good people need to call bad & derogatory statements out. Even if it's an "innocent" remark (not said in a racially charged way, but colloquially or regionally) we still need to educate people about unexceptable language. Just because it's been said for years doesn't make it right!


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

nanad said:


> My husband and I were coming home from a long trip we stopped at a nice place to eat, my husband always leaves a 20% tip or more as he knows how hard they work. Well after we left about 5 miles out I said to my husband " I don't think she charged us enough the bill did not seem right", we kept driving and he looked at me and said" I know I will turn around," we went back.He knew I would not sleep that night knowing this. He went back in and found the same waitress and explained it to her, she smiled and said" Tuesday nights are half price your okay" she said "not many people would come back knowing there was an error. At least we both slept good that night.


AWESOME glad to know I and my family are NOT alone. :sm24:


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Congratulations but you didn't mention if you brought her counting error to her attention.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice find.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Play innocent with a puzzled look and ask " What does that mean '***** Down'?" Wait until you get an answer to reply. Then you can have several answers but you have to figure which one to use. "I am Jewish and we don't do that" "All nationalities do that when they do not want to pay full price" (yard sales and traveling in foreign places) "Did you know that in the Bible the Jews are the chosen people?" "I am offended and that is a racial statement or it is not PC"


----------



## Knittykatz (Aug 6, 2015)

judyb9 said:


> Play innocent with a puzzled look and ask " What does that mean '***** Down'?" Wait until you get an answer to reply. Then you can have several answers but you have to figure which one to use. "I am Jewish and we don't do that" "All nationalities do that when they do not want to pay full price" (yard sales and traveling in foreign places) "Did you know that in the Bible the Jews are the chosen people?" "I am offended and that is a racial statement or it is not PC"


Haha I say that when people tell a racist joke. It is spectacularly funny as they try to "explain" and look even more stupid.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Great find


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


I would feel so guilty that I would not be able to use the yarn! And I'm sure it would be jinxed!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Part of me agrees with you. I didn't actually notice the error until I got home, and now I'm not sure about rectifying it. I suppose I rationalized my situation by saying to myself that I'll be knitting for charity. Now, I feel guilty, so may just HAVE to go back and pay for the extra 2 balls!


katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow! Enjoy, and merino is the one wool that even people who can't work with wool usually can work with I am so envious.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

to-cath said:


> Part of me agrees with you. I didn't actually notice the error until I got home, and now I'm not sure about rectifying it. I suppose I rationalized my situation by saying to myself that I'll be knitting for charity. Now, I feel guilty, so may just HAVE to go back and pay for the extra 2 balls!


Good for you! I'm sure you'll be happier, and you still got a really great deal!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yahoo! Can't wait to see what it turns into.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree. I would have pointed out the mistake. Would not sleep at night if I were not honest.


----------



## nanswf (Dec 28, 2016)

Personally I would have felt better about being sure the charity got more than they were asking, the clerk was not being charged for a wrong AND I could have still gotten a very good deal.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I would go back and pay for the other two. If they overcharge I say something and if they undercharge I say something. It's up to you.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW! That is a great find!


----------



## Knittykatz (Aug 6, 2015)

to-cath said:


> Part of me agrees with you. I didn't actually notice the error until I got home, and now I'm not sure about rectifying it. I suppose I rationalized my situation by saying to myself that I'll be knitting for charity. Now, I feel guilty, so may just HAVE to go back and pay for the extra 2 balls!


You'll feel so much better & who knows? You will make someone else's day at the shop! Let us know the rest of the story!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SAM Q said:


> Hopefully the clerk didn't have to pay for her mistake out of her own pocket.
> SAM Q


Indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> If it's a small amount, and it won't get the cashier in trouble, I let it pass. Sometimes I find a double scan on my Walmart receipt, or I buy something on clearance that rang up too much, or there was something wrong with it so I can't sell it. Again, if it's a small amount, I let it pass. Nobody goes home and looks at their grocery receipt to make sure they were not under-charged. Those small gains and losses go both ways and are not worth the time and effort to correct.
> :sm23:


Correction, I do check against my till receipts, phone them if I find a discrepancy and put it right next time I am in the shop.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Enjoy your bargain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> If you find a small, cheap item that was accidentally left in a bag and mixed in with your's, do you bring it back to the store? I would if it were worh anything, as someone would claim it, but say it's a pack of gum or an envelope of gravy mix.............
> 
> :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


I take my own bags, so I've never had that happen.


----------



## Knittykatz (Aug 6, 2015)

old-viking-girl said:


> If you find a small, cheap item that was accidentally left in a bag and mixed in with your's, do you bring it back to the store? I would if it were worh anything, as someone would claim it, but say it's a pack of gum or an envelope of gravy mix.............
> 
> :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


Why can't someone accidentally put a new car in my bag? Or their cash deposit? Haha


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I was thrift shopping yesterday. The total came to just less than $15. I just said to keep the change.

I am always happy to find a bargain at a thrift shop, but it is a bargain. Why would I not want to pay what they are asking? It is still a bargain.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Having been a volunteer in a charity shop what really upset me when customers come up and say 'there is no price on this'and want it next to nothing when you know you had priced it and they had taken the price off as we did not just use a sticky label but the one tied on with string.
We had to make a policy if it come to the counter unpriced we would say we will have to put it out the back for pricing again.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your comment. I agree, totally. I could not rejoice in a mistake made at a charity shop in my benefit. It is your choice of word "gypped" that I need to point out. I am sure that you did not know that it is derogatory to a whole ethnic group. Gypsies are real people and unfortunately, got a reputation of scamming people because of their transient lifestyle. Real gypsies don't Gyp others any more that Jewish people "jew" others. Sorry to rain on your parade and use your example for a teaching tool. It shows up a little too often in this day and age, but I think it is mostly because people don't know that it offends others.


Thank you, knovice knitter, for mentioning this.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree about honesty and the book with the $10 lets be real what is the likelihood she didn't keep it this topic is going to get out of hand and this is the perfect time for this "...judge not lest ye be judged...." something to think of we each have to live with ourselves if we can it's no one else's business one way or other if we cannot again no one else's business I see this topic being as bad as politics and religion


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Brilliant. Enjoy.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess I would given a 10 and said keep the change. Same as I tell my kids.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


Should I feel guilty? I periodically check Craigs List for a few things I am interested in, including Knitting Machines. Last Wednesday there was a listing for a Toyota K747 knitting machine for sale in a town about 65 miles from where I live in the suburbs of Denver for the listed price of $100.00. I checked the photos and it looked to be okay but the photos included a shot of the tag showing the model of the knitting machine and another photo was of the cover of a manual for the ribber. There was no photo or mention of a ribber or any other accessories, but I crossed my fingers that the sale included both the main machine and the ribber. I emailed and learned the machine was still available and where it was located. I let the Craigs List poster know I would be there on Friday and made the drive to the THRIFT STORE that had the machine. When the lady wheeled everything out on a flat-bed dolly, my heart beat with joy when I saw the main bed, the ribber, a lace carriage, a knit tracer and a yarn cone winder...all in their original packaging.

I opened each box to verify that the correct things were in each and found that the ribber, the knit tracer, the lace carriage and the winder had never been used. I did check and thought that perhaps the knitter might need a sponge bar and mentioned it offhandedly and the thrift store lady said, "I can give you a 30% discount in case you have to buy a part." I told her I thought that was very generous but she told the lady at the register to ring it up for $70.00.

Now, I know the entire package can be resold (my original intention) for $500.00 and I admit I feel some tinge of guilt but I do not feel I cheated anyone. The thrift store posted it on CL and could have researched the market value and their manager offered the discount without my asking. My guilt was somewhat relieved when I heard one of the other volunteers say, "We finally got rid of that knitting machine!"

Should I feel guilty? Should I have offered more money?


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

tonyastewart said:


> I agree about honesty and the book with the $10 lets be real what is the likelihood she didn't keep it this topic is going to get out of hand and this is the perfect time for this "...judge not lest ye be judged...." something to think of we each have to live with ourselves if we can it's no one else's business one way or other if we cannot again no one else's business I see this topic being as bad as politics and religion


Wow, did you just accuse me of lying? I think your comment says way more about you than it does about me or anyone else on this thread. Have a nice day.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I would have mentioned the fact that you had been undercharged....after all it is a charity & they need every penny...


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great find

Maybe go back and make a donation, that would make up for being under-charged


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I also buy for resale and spend a lot of time looking for things I can make a bit of profit on. I have had a few really extraordinary finds - like your two prints - and really enjoy the hunt. So, thanks for your confirmation that I don't need to feel guilty.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree with katyasgrammy - even if it wasn't a great price, it would have been nice to point out the incorrect charges.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

What a great deal!!Congratulations!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Hreat buy! Enjoy!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Woo-hoo - great deal!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

ReAlly good find. I have had a few, but seldom any that good.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI,

Some of my best finds were unexpected!! Enjoy.............


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you to the two KPers who pointed out using the word "gypped" is derogatory. It's odd, it's a word I have rarely used and I meant no offense. It's been interesting reading everyone's comments.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


Yeah, especially since it's a charity store. But nice find anyway.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Lucky you! I think you will enjoy working with this yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katyasgrammy said:


> Thank you to the two KPers who pointed out using the word "gypped" is derogatory. It's odd, it's a word I have rarely used and I meant no offense. It's been interesting reading everyone's comments.


I wonder if they are Americanisms, I had not heard either term before this topic?


----------



## applepiegma (Mar 2, 2016)

I would correct the clerk. When I was young, my grandmother sent me back to the store because they gave me a nickel too much change. 
It was a good lesson in honesty.

When I bought gas with my young daughter in the car, the clerk gave me change for a $20, when I had only given him a 10. My daughter said mom he gave you more than you gave him.
He was shocked when I called him back to return 10


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

sometimes the clerk doesn't want to hear about it tho...


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

No I have never heard or read Jews or Gypsies called these names either


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> I agree about honesty and the book with the $10 lets be real what is the likelihood she didn't keep it this topic is going to get out of hand and this is the perfect time for this "...judge not lest ye be judged...." something to think of we each have to live with ourselves if we can it's no one else's business one way or other if we cannot again no one else's business I see this topic being as bad as politics and religion


I think if she said she turned the $10 in, that's just what she did. You are making a comment about someone you do not know. You don't know about her character. Be kind...the world needs more nice folks!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have to agree I would of said something its just automatic


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to enjoy working with it until I went back and paid for the rest of that yarn. I'd feel like I had stolen two balls.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


No you are not. I would feel the same way.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

When my oldest daughter was learning to walk, my mother came to visit. We drove over an hour to a city to shop. We bought my daughter a walker (they weren't thought of as terrible 42 years ago.) When I got home, there was two in the package. We didn't go back to that city for a couple of months. When we went, we took the second walker back to the store and explained what had happened. The clerk was upset that we brought it back. I guess it messed up their inventory. I was chastised for my honestly, but I would do it again.
I was totally surprised that gypped was derogatory or had anything to do with Gypsies. I don't think Katyasgrammy meant anything by using it. I hate to be afraid to innocently offend.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Once at a school supply store when I was getting my annual classroom order, I had to ask the clerk to add the charges up three times because an $18 stapler was not coming up on the printout. He finally got the register to take it. I felt ridiculous, but I couldn't take that stapler out of the store even to "save" my school the $18!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> I agree about honesty and the book with the $10 lets be real what is the likelihood she didn't keep it this topic is going to get out of hand and this is the perfect time for this "...judge not lest ye be judged...." something to think of we each have to live with ourselves if we can it's no one else's business one way or other if we cannot again no one else's business I see this topic being as bad as politics and religion


I believe she did what she said she did. Are you judging her by what you yourself would do?


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Your lucky day!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

If you pay what they're asking that's different than knowing you are being charged for less items than you want....you are standing at the cash....Craig's List etc is not the same, you come to an agreement on the price to pay for the item & pay it....I know it's only a couple of dollars, but I worked for years in the Penny Pincher in Langley, all the funds go to the hospital & all the people who work at the shop are volunteers...


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

Do any of you feel differently about thrift stores and family-owned businesses than you do about chain stores? I try to pay cash for small businesses, so the owners don't have too pay that percentage charge to the credit card companies, but I have no problem at all using credit at chain stores. And where shopping used to be based on the merchandise, now I avoid a couple of stores because I don't agree with the social outlook of the CEO's. Shopping used to be so much easier!


----------



## Pmahuey (Oct 23, 2016)

I told a clerk once she rang something up wrong and she was offended by my comment. I tried 3 times and she wouldn't budge or recheck her mistake so I left without without paying for the extra items. Some people just don't want to admit they are not perfect.
But I would let them know they made a mistake. Anyway happy knitting


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Lucky you


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

No Prosteants feel guilty too. It was a great find though!!!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

My conscience won out--I went back to the store, and offered to pay for the extra two balls of wool. The manageress thanked me for my honesty, and would NOT accept payment. So---I have 8 balls of merino for a knock down price, AND a clear conscience. The resulting item WILL be given to a charity----promise!


Kahlua said:


> I would have mentioned the fact that you had been undercharged....after all it is a charity & they need every penny...


----------



## rita dunn (Mar 19, 2017)

I am interested in crochet patterns. I can do all crafts but I do not care for knitting but love to crochet
Thank you.


----------



## Knittykatz (Aug 6, 2015)

to-cath said:


> My conscience won out--I went back to the store, and offered to pay for the extra two balls of wool. The manageress thanked me for my honesty, and would NOT accept payment. So---I have 8 balls of merino for a knock down price, AND a clear conscience. The resulting item WILL be given to a charity----promise!


Thanks for the update. I think you will enjoy the yarn even more!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

rita dunn said:


> I am interested in crochet patterns. I can do all crafts but I do not care for knitting but love to crochet
> Thank you.


Welcome Rita from Ontario, Canada. Have you joined Ravelry.com? It is free to join and there are tons of crochet (& knitting) patterns there. Some are free and others are paid for. You probably should have gone to "Introduce Yourself" section and you might get more responses.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

to-cath said:


> My conscience won out--I went back to the store, and offered to pay for the extra two balls of wool. The manageress thanked me for my honesty, and would NOT accept payment. So---I have 8 balls of merino for a knock down price, AND a clear conscience. The resulting item WILL be given to a charity----promise!


Good luck with whatever you choose to make. Please post a pic when you are finished.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

My plan is to make a small Aran cardigan or pullover, with matching tuque. I'll have to have help from a friend to post a photo, but I'll try!


BonnieP said:


> Good luck with whatever you choose to make. Please post a pic when you are finished.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to the pic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

to-cath said:


> My conscience won out--I went back to the store, and offered to pay for the extra two balls of wool. The manageress thanked me for my honesty, and would NOT accept payment. So---I have 8 balls of merino for a knock down price, AND a clear conscience. The resulting item WILL be given to a charity----promise!


Good on you!


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

katyasgrammy said:


> Thank you to the two KPers who pointed out using the word "gypped" is derogatory. It's odd, it's a word I have rarely used and I meant no offense. It's been interesting reading everyone's comments.


Never in my long life have I ever realized that "gypped" actually referred to Gypsys. Now it makes sense. It has become part of our vernacular and I don't think it is meant to be derogatory. It's like the word "fridge" which was originally meant to refer to a particular brand. Now everybody says " stick this in the fridge" no matter what brand they have in their kitchen. People need o be less sensitive, I am fed up with political correctness.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joyce Stewart said:


> Never in my long life have I ever realized that "gypped" actually referred to Gypsys. Now it makes sense. It has become part of our vernacular and I don't think it is meant to be derogatory. It's like the word "fridge" which was originally meant to refer to a particular brand. Now everybody says " stick this in the fridge" no matter what brand they have in their kitchen. People need o be less sensitive, I am fed up with political correctness.


I am with you there. I have heard British people say they "Hoover" their carpets. Some words, after long use, often lose their derogatory meanings. I was unaware that "gypped" referred to the thought that the gypsies cheated their customers. But if the word offends, don't use it. There are several words that are in common parlance that I refuse to use as they offend me, but they do not offend others.

But I do think that political correctness has gone too far. We are all afraid to say that we dislike somebody if that person is different from us, maybe by skin colour, religion, etc., for fear of being labelled a racist. Maybe we wouldn't like the person no matter what nationality he/she was. There will come a day when we will be unable to say anything for fear of offending someone.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

to-cath said:


> My conscience won out--I went back to the store, and offered to pay for the extra two balls of wool. The manageress thanked me for my honesty, and would NOT accept payment. So---I have 8 balls of merino for a knock down price, AND a clear conscience. The resulting item WILL be given to a charity----promise!


Good for you for going back to the store. But since the manageress refused payment, perhaps you could put the cash you saved in a collection box. There always seems to be one for something at the check out at many stores.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

BlueJay21 said:


> I am with you there. I have heard British people say they "Hoover" their carpets. Some words, after long use, often lose their derogatory meanings. I was unaware that "gypped" referred to the thought that the gypsies cheated their customers. But if the word offends, don't use it. There are several words that are in common parlance that I refuse to use as they offend me, but they do not offend others.
> 
> But I do think that political correctness has gone too far. We are all afraid to say that we dislike somebody if that person is different from us, maybe by skin colour, religion, etc., for fear of being labelled a racist. Maybe we wouldn't like the person no matter what nationality he/she was. There will come a day when we will be unable to say anything for fear of offending someone.


My husband used to say " I am not a bigot, I just don't like everybody"


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

That was my first thought, it was a real bargain and on top of that a 10% discount, why be dishonest for less than two bucks. If charged for ten balls would you be silent?


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I honestly didn't realise, until I got home and checked the receipt, that I had been charged for 6 balls, not 8. I wasn't trying to cheat the store.


 gerrity1 said:


> That was my first thought, it was a real bargain and on top of that a 10% discount, why be dishonest for less than two bucks. If charged for ten balls would you be silent?


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

My faith has been restored.


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

Regarding words we don't realize are offensive to some: If someone used a word I found offensive, I would kindly mention it and leave it at that. If the person continues to use the word after they know, that is their choice. I would feel that I had done my duty to enlighten them. In the same vein, I would want someone to tell me if I used a word that offended them. I don't want to knowingly use words that hurt or upset others. Just my thoughts


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

No, you are right. They should know what they are selling or ask an experienced sewer what it was and a value. The only thing is that I would not have brought up the statement and they gave you a discount. I would have accepted a discount for being a senior citizen.


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Proud of you, you did the right thing and gained much respect.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

to-cath said:


> I honestly didn't realise, until I got home and checked the receipt, that I had been charged for 6 balls, not 8. I wasn't trying to cheat the store.


All in all, this sounds like an honest mistake. I'm sorry many of us mistakenly thought you knew about the error before leaving the store. We have been too harsh on you.


----------



## madebycindysdigits (Jan 14, 2017)

I agree. I don't want to get ripped off so I won't do it to someone else.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Well done to-cath...it takes a very big person to do that...we're all proud of you here on KP


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you! I always intended to use the wool to make something to sell at a church bazaar, so my intentions were good, from the start.


Kahlua said:


> Well done to-cath...it takes a very big person to do that...we're all proud of you here on KP


----------



## jayne6666 (Oct 27, 2011)

doesn't that just make you feel so special!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Score! Enjoy.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

katyasgrammy said:


> I hate to throw a wet blanket on your find, but do you feel even a little guilty for not pointing out to the clerk that the store got gypped? Even if I didn't notice it until I got home I would have to call and tell them. Sometimes in the past, the clerk has said to keep it for my honesty. Am I the only one that feels this way?


No you are not the only one. I find it disgraceful that anyone can be happy because they cheated a store out of their just price.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Joyce Stewart said:


> Never in my long life have I ever realized that "gypped" actually referred to Gypsys. Now it makes sense. It has become part of our vernacular and I don't think it is meant to be derogatory. It's like the word "fridge" which was originally meant to refer to a particular brand. Now everybody says " stick this in the fridge" no matter what brand they have in their kitchen. People need o be less sensitive, I am fed up with political correctness.


I'm sorry that you are fed up with political correctness. Is truly is important . I know that you like so many others have busy days, busy lives and it seems like that is a small matter. However go back less than 100 years and think about the things that were said then and you would never say now like the N word or derogator terms used for women or perhaps you are or know people of Italian decent that were called Whap or Irish no Irish allowed all of those things changed because of political correctness. Sorry for the rant but I don't mean to offend only enlighten


----------



## applepiegma (Mar 2, 2016)

So glad you went back, honesty is the best policy


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Good job. Have fun with it!!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds great


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I would like to point out that thrift stores get all of their items donated to them. They have plenty of people to determine prices on items and some deals are better than others. I don't feel she was "taking money from the poor thrift store" even before she pointed out their error. Thrift stores aren't as hard up as people think.


----------

